# MSPAINT scenes



## .TakaM (May 30, 2007)

recreate some of your favourite scenes from your favourite video games, movies, tv shows etc~!






don't worry about making them look good, just have fun


----------



## lagman (May 30, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ May 30 2007 said:


> recreate some of your favourite scenes from your favourite video games, movies, tv shows etc~!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah right


----------



## Harsky (May 30, 2007)

MARIO! DON'T!
MARIO! MARIO! MARIOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Costello (May 30, 2007)




----------



## lagman (May 30, 2007)

:'( Low quality jpg


----------



## Sil3n7 (May 30, 2007)

.TakaM You have skills man. That is hilarious!


----------



## .TakaM (May 30, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 30 2007 said:


> :'( Low quality jpg


extra points for JPG


----------



## chewy! (May 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ May 30 2007 said:


> MARIO! DON'T!
> MARIO! MARIO! MARIOOOOOOOOO!



Hey man, nice shot.


----------



## strummer12 (May 30, 2007)

Someone's been reading Neogaf.

anyways, my paint skills suck.  Best I can do is stick figures so I won't bother.


----------



## .TakaM (May 30, 2007)

QUOTE(strummer12 @ May 30 2007 said:


> Someone's been reading Neogaf.
> 
> anyways, my paint skills suck.Â Best I can do is stick figures so I won't bother.


neogaf, exactly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



one of my friends is gonna post my pic there, so just play along


----------



## Psyfira (May 30, 2007)




----------



## .TakaM (May 31, 2007)

i give up psy, whats that from?


----------



## Psyfira (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ May 31 2007 said:


> i give up psy, whats that from?


Oh god, is the drawing really *that* bad? I suppose it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm rubbish with paint.


----------



## lagman (May 31, 2007)

hmmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's the... Yu-Gi-Oh dude?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: *checks google*
Not even similar.


----------



## Orc (May 31, 2007)

I think it's from a Korean MMO.


----------



## Jax (May 31, 2007)

WTH! That's Cloud dressed in drag from the beginning of FFVII!

Good show


----------



## Shinji (May 31, 2007)

Its cloud from FF7 when he dressed up in Wall Market ( I think thats what it was called?) right?

my ms paint skills to come soon...


----------



## Myke (May 31, 2007)

I did this a hell of a while back but it was based on some crazy asian movie I saw back then


----------



## Orc (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Jun 1 2007 said:


> Its cloud from FF7 when he dressed up in Wall Market ( I think thats what it was called?) right?
> 
> my ms paint skills to come soon...
> 
> ...


----------



## Psyfira (May 31, 2007)

I give up and accept defeat, Orc wins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And Myke owns us all but we knew that anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *waves hello*


----------



## Shinji (May 31, 2007)

I wanna see that movie!


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 1, 2007)

Boredness + Photoshop Skillz =


----------



## Dirtie (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## spas (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh no the public have lost interest in golden sun!


----------



## superrob (Jun 4, 2007)

Lol nice one


----------



## ghettobob (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(spas @ Jun 3 2007 said:


> Oh no the public have lost interest in golden sun!



LOL! I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I lost interest in the first day


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 11, 2007)

What the? I wubbed Golden Sun. I even beat the first one...


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 11, 2007)

I was gonna do a scene from H.E.R.O. but I'm lazy.


----------



## ghettobob (Jun 11, 2007)

From Good Burger the movie. One of my favorite movies. Loved it since I was a kid.
Can you believe it came out *10* years ago?!


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 12, 2007)

I went to goodburger (a burger joint in nyc) The goodburger was not all that good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It tasted fine, but it was way over priced and nothing special.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 12, 2007)

ZELDAAAAAAA


----------



## lagman (Jun 12, 2007)

ding-ding-ding-ding-ding!


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## .TakaM (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## ssoccerh (Jun 28, 2007)

love the futurama one


----------



## ZzzZilla (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## superrob (Jun 29, 2007)

ZzzZilla Nice work!


----------



## ZzzZilla (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks, superrob!~


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice work ZzzZilla


----------

